# what's a good motor?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Whats your budget

what kind of car is it going in

what kind of performance do you need


----------



## tully (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm planning on a dodge rampage, I need top speed of 55 mph and will travel 70-80 miles round trip daily. My budget depends on where I can get parts from, If I can get a motor from Grainger I get 50% off from them.

Dennis


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

You'd better have a large budget... and I dont think Grainger carries the motor you need unless you are going with AC


----------



## sir (May 23, 2008)

Has any one used a transwarp 11 from netgain .


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

tully said:


> I'm planning on a dodge rampage, I need top speed of 55 mph and will travel 70-80 miles round trip daily. My budget depends on where I can get parts from, If I can get a motor from Grainger I get 50% off from them.
> 
> Dennis


With that kind of range and speed requirement, you should probably stick with a purchased hybrid or high mpg ICE car. Few conversions get that kind of range, even fewer with that speed capability. Check out the EV Album or the Garage on this site for reference. Most conversions stretch for 30-50 miles to 80% Depth of Discharge. More than that and you will likely damage the batteries. Doing a conversion on the cheap will likely run $7,000 to $10,000. Using exotic batteries like NiMH or Lithium based units might get you the range and speed you need for an additional $15,000 to $20,000 if you can find them.

As far as motors go, the most common seems to be the 9" ADC or the Net Gain variant called the WARP9. They run around $1800 - $2000.
-enganear


----------



## sir (May 23, 2008)

What would be the best motor be for direct drive onto a diff . For a ute/pickup .


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

sir said:


> What would be the best motor be for direct drive onto a diff . For a ute/pickup .


I would say the biggest siamesed twin you can afford.

The ADC 9" has more torque per amp at low speeds than the WARP9 and probably is the best single motor economical choice. IMHO you won't be happy with the results; poor acceleration combined with poor range.
-enganear


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi to all,

I would like to know what is an acceptable motor temperature and how can I measure it?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

ice said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I would like to know what is an acceptable motor temperature and how can I measure it?


Kind of tough to answer it depends on the manufacture you use and the type of insulation they use in the motor...typically the best insulation is H Class. But its best to ask the particular manufacture your buying the motor from....

As far as measureing temperature, the field coils will some times have a little small plug that is for a temp meter...now I say this it could be just a temperature switch! Meaning it opens or close once a temperature reachesa certain threshold


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

As for which motor to choose for the other guy, use either a warp 9 motor, or an ADC FB1-4001 motor, that is if your not a motor DIY person.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

So the H class has the best Insulation. Thanks!


----------



## LiFePo4 packs (Feb 4, 2009)

hello,

We make *battery* specialised in lithium ion series, LiFePO4 Li-ion and polymer Li-ion batteries and packs for E-bike, EV
ODM, OEM acceptable

http://www.kayobattery.com

Arthur Lee

[email protected]

Pls don't hesitate to contact me if you are interested.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

How much does warp 9 motor cost? Thanks!


----------



## Dalardan (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.go-ev.com/End_User_Pricing.html

Prices directly from NetGain. They've a dealer's network so jsut pick one near your home.

Dalardan


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you! Now, i can compare prices...


----------

